# GallStones or similar in cats?



## KittyPoppa (Feb 6, 2004)

First time here, but my 18 year old cat is not doing so great..

He started throwing up on Monday and I took him to my regular vet, who put him on an IV and sent him home with me last night. His blood work didnt show anything that stuck out, but an Xray showed some changes around his liver.

Last night he was not himself, barely ate and was acting as though he was in pain, mostly around his abdomen.

This morning it was even worse, so I took him to a more specialized Internal Medicine Vet who did an ultrasound and found that he has early stages of heart disease and his liver is enlarged and basically his digestive system is calcified. She recommonded treating him with medicines via IV, and while it is kinda difficult to understand everything, partially because I'm not a vet and because I'm pretty emotional, my understanding is its kind of like a person with Gallbladder stones, only he's got sludge? I hope he pulls through, but one of the warnings was that because he is older and the heart thing, pumping him full of fluids, might put him over the edge.....

If anyone has any insight or similar experience, I would greatly appreciate it....I'm hoping for the best, but its really affecting me..


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*gallstones*

Sorry to hear about your kitty's troubles!

Gallstones and sludge in the gallbladder are actually not that uncommon in cats. They can definitely make a cat feel puny. Stones are more painful, but sludge seems to be uncomfortable at the least. A vet friend of mine just ultrasounded her cat this morning and found the same thing; she's trying him on Actigall, a bile-thinning medication. Might be a possible for your kitty. The liver may be enlarged simply from the mechanical obstruction of the gallbladder causing bile to back up into the zillions of channels in the liver. If they can thin the bile and get it rolling again, that could clear up in short order. 

If the heart changes are minor, careful fluid loading is appropriate and may make a world of difference in how he feels. Once a cat gets dehydrated they get nauseous, and they probably get a headache too. So they can look pretty pitiful. 

He's 18 so is somewhat less resilient and stress tolerant than a younger kid, but while he's got quite a few things going on, none sound from your description to be immediately life-threatening. If they can pull him through the crisis and then work with diet, fluids and meds to keep him on track, he could be an Energizer bunny and keep going...and going...

Best of luck to you,
Dr. Jean


----------



## KittyPoppa (Feb 6, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for your insight!

I think part of the problem is I'm so emotional, its difficult to understand.

I spoke with the vet this morning who said he is on his medications since yesterday, he is not crying out in pain anymore, she was petting him this morning and he was purrrrring......All good signs!

She said the were going to introduce some food this afternoon and hopefully he will be feeling good enough to eat and get things working in there.....

Poor little guy!

Thanks again for your input, it is most appreciated....I'll keep you posted!

Ron


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sounds like your cat is getting better, we'll keep our fingers crossed! :lol:


----------



## KittyPoppa (Feb 6, 2004)

*Update..*

Well, I saw my boy today at the vet and he didnt look so great..

When I dropped him off Thursday morning, he was in pain, he still seems to be in pain but not as bad, except now he is jaundiced.

He has been on the IV since Thurs afternoon, he still hasnt eaten, its been about 6 days since he has eaten.

When I first got there and scratched and nuzzled him he started purring, then after about 10 minutes they brought in some food, but he has no interest....they just started the appetite stimulants, so I'm hoping he'll eat soon....

His abdomen still seems really large and his back legs really weak, as well as he was twitching a little bit and kept dropping his head...

Its been roughly 48 hours on the medication to try and get the sludge moving? but perhaps I'm being overly worried and emotional, but he seems really old....I hope I'm wrong, I know he's feeling lousy, but I have a feeling like he's just old and tired and I'm worried he isnt going to get better...Poor guy....I love him so much, but how long can they keep trying to make him better if he doesnt progress and doesnt want to eat....they told me it could take 48 hours, it could take 72 hours....I really hope he turns the corner and starts getting better, he's been such a good cat, friend companion and I dont want him to suffer....


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

We'll keep him in our thoughts! <<))


----------



## KittyPoppa (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mojo Update!*

I was pretty down after seeing him yesterday, but came home and suddenly had the burst of positive energy and was saying out loud, Come On Mojo, fight through it, your a fighter! Come on Mo' fight it! That and alot of praying! 

I'm happy to report that when I called this morning, they said he was doing really well, he started eating, he's going to the bathroom, the tech was even a little surprised how well he seemed to be doing!

I went and visited him this afternoon and he looks much better....I think he must be feeling better as he was cruising around, kept trying to jump off the table....and was giving out little meows, not of pain, but like he was pissed off and wanted to go home....tail wagging back and forth!

I carried him over by this big fish tank they have there and he seemed pretty enthralled in checking out the fish....

Thank you for the good thoughts! I'm keeping my fingers crossed and sticking to my prayers, hopefully he can come home in a few days!

Ron


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*gallstones*

Wonderful news, Ron! I'm so relieved!! Keep us posted on further progress okay?

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## KittyPoppa (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mojo is home!!*

Got the call this morning, the vet wants me to come in at 11:30am..

Mojo is doing well, eating and doesnt seem to be in any pain...

They took blood, did a quick ultrasound and sent me home with my boy with 2 liver medications and 2 heart medications!

At first he seemed like, I'm home, but I'm tired, then he walked into the den and looked out the door, so I let him just outside the door where he layed in the concrete in the sun and rolled around, purred and scratched at the ground....brought him back in, brushed him and he cruised around, had to go back to work, so I put him up on the bed, hopefully he will sleep, he needs the rest...

We are both very glad he is home, thank your for all your thoughts and insight.....lets hope he continues to do well and get better!

Ron


----------



## KittyPoppa (Feb 6, 2004)

*Back to the Vet..*

Well, Mojo seemed to be doing great, he ate dinner and drank a fair amount of water, then layed down and seemed to lose all energy and strength after that....

He would just lay there and try to get up and fall back down....he wasnt crying out in pain, but seemed to be very very weak....not interested in food or water....

I took him back in this morning and am waiting to hear...


----------



## KittyPoppa (Feb 6, 2004)

*Sad News*

I just wanted to say thank you for all your support and thoughts.

Unfortuantely, I had to put my boy Mojo down yesterday evening.

He was good cat, friend and companion who lived to be 19 years of age.

His liver and kidneys had given out and the only thing really keeping him around was pumping him full of IV fluids.

I've never had to put an animal down before and as sad as it was, I think both and I knew his time was up and his body was giving up...

Thanks again,

Ron


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Awww I am so sorry to hear that, at least he is at peace now and has no pain


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Putting an animal down is one of the hardest things. Take comfort in knowing, though, that you did what was best for your kitty, and that he knew he was loved.


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

KittyPoppa, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Aww, I'm so sorry! It must be hard for you but your dear kitty lived a long long happy life. <<))


----------

